# 그만두다 / 멈추다 /  그치다 / 서다



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

I have a question about the difference between all these ways of saying "stop" in Korean.
그만두다
멈추다
그치다
서다
거두다

I had learned that 그만두다 meant to stop something permanently (e.g. 알바를 그만뒀다) and 멈추다 means to stop something temporarily (하든 일을 멈춰서 일어서다). And I've only heard 그치다 in the context of rain/snow... but it feels more complex than that.

If you could help me with the following questions, I think I could have a better understanding of what their differences are:

1. "말, 웃음 따위를 그치거나 그만두다." (거두다 Naver definition)
What is the difference between 그치다 and 그만두다 here??

2. 잠깐 멈춰서 지도 보자!
You can NOT replace 멈추다 with 그치다/그만두다/거두다/서다 here, right?? Or can you??

3. 정쟁을 멈추다 to *temporarily* stop a war, like the Korean War
So can you also say 전쟁을 그만두다 to mean "to get out of a war"/"to stop fighting a war"
Can you use any of 그치다/거두다/서다 here as well?

4. 엘리베이터/버스가 섰다. Can you replace 서다 with any of the others?

5. 그는 한번 말을 시작하면 그칠 줄 모른다 
Can you replace 그치다 here with 그만두다/거두다/서다/멈추다??

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## chocococo2

1. "말, 웃음 따위를 그치거나 그만두다." (거두다 Naver definition)
What is the difference between 그치다 and 그만두다 here??
그치다 means 'stop something' or 'stop'. Intransitive/Transitive
그만두다 means both 'stop something' and 'quit something'. *Only transitive*

For example :
그가 침대에서 나오자마자, 그 이상한 소리가 그쳤다. 
The weird sounds stopped as soon as he got out of bed.

Plus,
actually 거두다 means 'take something back', 'take back one's offer' and 'take back one's words'. Transitive.
멈추다 means 'stop something'. (or it means just 'stop' when it is intransitive) Intransitive/Transitive


2. 잠깐 멈춰서 지도 보자!
You can NOT replace 멈추다 with 그치다/그만두다/거두다/서다 here, right?? Or can you??
First, 잠깐 멈춰서 지도*를* 보자! is better than 잠깐 멈춰서 지도 보자!.
And you can use '서다' like this : 잠깐 서서 지도를 보자.
Also you can say like this : 잠깐 멈춰서서 지도를 보자. 

3. 정쟁을 멈추다 to *temporarily* stop a war, like the Korean War
So can you also say 전쟁을 그만두다 to mean "to get out of a war"/"to stop fighting a war"
Can you use any of 그치다/거두다/서다 here as well?
You can use 그치다 and 거두다 also.
- 정쟁을 그치다
- 정쟁을 거두다
If you search using these keywords '싸움을 그쳤다', '싸움을 거두었다' on Google, you can find out some of sentences including those. 

4. 엘리베이터/버스가 섰다. Can you replace 서다 with any of the others?
엘리베이터/버스가 그쳤다. (X) '그치다' is intransitive verb. But '그치다' is used like these : 비가 그치다, 울음이 그치다, 웃음이 그치다, 소리가 그치다. I am sorry. I'd like to write better explanation. But I can not think out. And I don't have enough time now.  
엘리베이터/버스가 멈췄다. (O) '멈추다' is both transitive and intransitive verb.
엘리베이터/버스가 거뒀다. (X) '거두다' is transitive verb.
엘리베이터/버스가 그만두다. (X) '그만두다' is transitive verb.

5. 그는 한번 말을 시작하면 그칠 줄 모른다 
Can you replace 그치다 here with 그만두다/거두다/서다/멈추다??
그는 한 번 말을 시작하면 그만둘 줄 모른다. (O) '그만두다' is transitive verb.
그는 한 번 말을 시작하면 설 줄 모른다. (X) '서다' can be used only intransitive verb.
그는 한 번 말을 시작하면 멈출 줄 모른다. (O) '멈추다' is both transitive and intransitive verb.
그는 한 번 말을 시작하면 거둘 줄 모른다. (X) <- '거두다' is transitive verb. So this is not wrong grammatically. But it's meaning is weird. Koreans don't use like this.
Mostly they use like these : 
'그 칼을 거두지 못할까!' (Take the knife back!)
'무기를 거두었다' (He/she took the weapon back.)
'비가 온다! (널어 놓은) 고추를 거두어라!' (It is rainning! Place peppers into the house.)

Hope I helped


----------



## 82riceballs

Thank you so so so much!! This was extremely helpful!!!

Just two clarification questions-

1. '그 칼을 거두지 못할까!' doesn't make sense to me... What does it mean literally? "Shall I make you unable to put your knife away?"
2. Could you also say 구초를 걷다 like 빨래를 걷다?


----------



## chocococo2

1. '그 칼을 거두지 못할까!' doesn't make sense to me... What does it mean literally? "Shall I make you unable to put your knife away?"

'그 칼을 거두지 못할까!' means '너는 왜 그 칼을 거두지 못하는가!'.

It could be translated literally like this : 'Why can't you put your knife away? (Do put your knife away!)'. ----- I am sorry for my bad English. 

Plus,
 it usually includes this meaning 'How dare you draw the knife!' also. 


2. Could you also say 구초를 걷다 like 빨래를 걷다?

Yes. 고추를 걷다's 걷다 is 빨래를 걷다's 걷다 
걷다 is 거두다's short version.


----------



## 82riceballs

Ohhh I get it now!! Thank you sooo much!! And no, your English is basically perfect! It's my Korean that's bad, so I need to ask so many questions


----------



## chocococo2

82riceballs said:


> Ohhh I get it now!! Thank you sooo much!! And no, your English is basically perfect! It's my Korean that's bad, so I need to ask so many questions



Thank you! 

I hope you have a nice day!


----------

